# Trilogy Completed



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Well the Trilogy is complete. :twoonone:

Started with the Sears GT 5000 for the lawn and now snow blowing Bye
Followed up by adding the Bolens 1250 with FEL (summer restore project) :cheers:

The last link was a tractor that would be used for snow plowing and
general “Mule” duty. 

Well here it is, John Deere 300 with 54” power angling plow, wheel weights, :twoonone:
16hp Kohler, Hydro (hand controlled) and duel brakes.

<img src=http://hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=5eae3b29-22b4-1d74-62e0-1e3f15a420c9&size=>


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

aegt5000,

Very nice rig...looks brand new! Any other details and additional pics? All you need now is a back hoe! LOL. 

Greg


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Greg, its far from new (1975 far as I can tell)
Just got it this morning, runs nice and smooth

Never thought about a back hoe……Hmmmmm :thumbsup:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt5000
THAT"S REAL NICE!! Are those your other toys in the garage? Was it a local find or another roadtrip? So is it the wife's turn now?LOLL


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows…

I got it on ebay. Its was from eastern PA (about 100 miles)
When I spoke to the fellow who owned it I told him I would
pick it up next Saturday and he said OK. After I hung up I
realized I had not asked him the dimensions of the tractor
so I called him back and he said “Hey, if I bring it to you
tomorrow can you pay me?” Yes Yes Yes I said.
He was in my driveway at 8AM this morning !!!

He spent about an hour here, really nice guy, went through everything 
on the tractor. I runs really nice. He replaced it with a big wheel Case


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

WOW!! It doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I would have loved a Bolens HT-23 but too much $$$$

Other toys in garage are:
Kawasaki 4 X 4 Mule
Onan 20KW natural gas Gen Set on modified Northern Tool wagon
and of course the GT5000


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Just can't stop once you start huh?  

I am up to 5 and am still looking.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I can see it now. we'll all be in tractorholics anonymous! 
Not to make you crazy but did you see the 1250 w/plow on ebay?http://cgi.msn.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2388882736&category=50377


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Hello everyone.....My name's Anthony.... and I'm a tractorholic.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I might have two meetings attachments anonymous!LOLL


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

That old 300 is a fine machine and is the twin of the 1978 316. It has dual front hydraulics, can be fitted with a rear sleeve hitch or a rear 3 point hitch. There was a kit back then to route the front hydraulics to the rear to operate a back hoe, hydraulically operated tiller, rear mounted ground saw (ditch witch), and some other nifty attachments. There was also a mechanically driven tiller. It was the top of the line garden tractor by Deere until the 400 came out.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

aegt5000....that is one nice looking tractor...to look that good now, you know it was well cared for.


----------

